# Bald Eagle



## george nobles (Dec 12, 2013)

drive in down the road and just happened to see him in the tree


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I can see why it is the national bird.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great find. What area did you see him in.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Bird thread GO!!!!
Can't say this fella was out in the wild but still awesome to see. These were taken at the Houston Zoo.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

There are two off normandy and I-10 on the east side of houston. Right off Greens Bayou. They've been here ever year for the last six years!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have seen one in the Van Vleck area a couple of times in the past few months. Really awesome to see that close in person, this one is kinda young not real big but it was about the size of a buzzard, nowhere near what size it will be when fully grown.


----------



## george nobles (Dec 12, 2013)

yes, the eagles nest is at normandy just north I10


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I think they are just the most beautiful birds ever!! I was outside at work about 4am back in the spring just happen to look up at the O'Quinn Medical Towers (on Fannin) and saw two something flying around. I thought they might be eagles since they were huge. At first I thought maybe owls but the wing span was so large. And I only saw them that one time. 
Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*How close can you get*

How close can you get to that nest? The one in Llano is pretty far from the road and you can't get closer. Would like to get closer to them to get a better picture.

Griz


----------

